# beginner 6.6g nano tank journal



## SourGummy (Apr 29, 2011)

so I decided to take down my planted fluval chi and change it to a nano reef. Here are the equipments:

maxi-jet 400
50w heater
13w light, 10k colour

5lb live sand
5.5lb fuji live rocks

with heater off the tank stays at 77F constantly, so i am wondering if i can take the heater out to save some space and some wiring. I live in a condo so room temperature stays almost the same each day.

planning to have 1 clown fish, a couple hermit, and maybe 1 neon goby, and hopefully some small coral. But probably wont get any livestock for another month or so until the tank properly cycle.

photo here were taken on day 1 and day 4 (today), i will keep updating this thread and hopefully the tank can turn out nicely


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

Good luck with the small tank! I have a 9 gallon and it's pretty hard to keep up on the maintenance. As everyone will tell you, bigger is definitely better...or easier.

Just a suggestion, if you're going to put in some coral you'll need a different type of lighting. You might be able to get away with a CFL if you can find a 50/50. 

Either way good luck!

Also....your tank is too small for a clown in my opinion.


----------

